
CNN Inside a Hacker Cantina - jchernan
http://money.cnn.com/technology/superhero-hackers/inside-a-hacker-cantina/index.html
======
DrScump
"Turn off your phone's WiFi."

1) What kind of self-respecting hacker would have WiFi active in a strange
place in the first place?

2) What kind of self-respecting Hacker Cantina wouldn't be inside a Faraday
cage to block all external EM signals in the first place?

